# cpt/hcpcs code



## atoma (Jul 10, 2008)

is there a specific code for gelfoam absorbable gelatin sponge 12-7 mm used for a pt w/ skin avulsion or is this included in 10060?

is there a specific code for bacitracin dry sterial dressing 2x3


----------



## GAcoder (Dec 5, 2014)

*gelfoam repair?*

Can gelatin absorbable gelfoam sponges be coded as closure repair?  Is this a glue to close wound or what?
Thanks for info


----------

